# flat temps?



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

anyone have some advice for me? it's unusal to have flat temps.. and its still low post O... I had a cold through the fertile days so not sure if it affected the temps at all?

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/colleen

TIA


----------

